# Guinea pig cage?



## Winniethehedgehog (Apr 1, 2017)

Would a guinea pig cage setup work for hedgehogs? Because I think the ones that people make are so pretty but they have hay and other stuff in them


----------



## Winniethehedgehog (Apr 1, 2017)

This is another one that I liked


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs need to have cages with lids on them and do best in a cage with only one level. C&C cages can be good as long as they are modified for hedgehogs. They also need solid sides at least 10 inches high to discourage climbing.


----------

